# Excel 2007 - Auto-Datum-Konvertierung abschalten?!



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, 

ich habe folgendes Anliegen: 


Wenn ich in Excel folgendes Eingebe:

"02.02" 

macht er folgendes drauß: 

"2. Feb"


Das kann man umgehen indem man die Zellen als Text formatiert, jedoch ist dies keine Lösung, da dann keine Formeln mehr benutzt werden können  

Oder aber bei jedem Eintrag ein " ' " davor machen, was aber auch keine Option ist da zu aufwendig. 

Kann man diese automatische Datumskonvertierung nicht irgendwie abstellen? 

Wäre nett jemand nen Vorschlag hat


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. September 2010)

Einfach als Format der Spalte das richtige Datums-Format wählen (TT.MM).
Ich hab hier nur Open Office - kanns dir also nicht genau sagen wie die Menüs in Excel genau heißen.
Aber irgendwas mit "rechte Maustaste -> Format wählen" wirds wohl sein.
Ansonsten einfach mal googeln.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. September 2010)

Wieso Datumsformat wählen?

Das Problem ist, Excel denkt weil dort ein "." ist, das es ein Datum ist.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. September 2010)

Ach so.
Ich dachte du wolltest ein Datum haben. Nur halt den 2.2 statt den 2.Februar.

Was soll denn dargetellt werden.
Wieviele stellen vor und hinter demm Komma?
Immer mit führender 0?
Wenn man das weiß dann kann man ein eigenes Format erstellen?

Und dann muß man noch das Dezimaltrennzeichen auf Punkt anstatt Komma umstellen.
Ich weiß aber nicht ob das bei Excel nur global geht oder pro Tabelle/Feld.
Bei Open Office gehts glaub ich nur global.

*ADD*:
Bei Open Office gehts doch relativ einfach --> Beim Zahlenformat einfach als "Sprache" Englisch auswählen und schon hat man nen Punkt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. September 2010)

Das kann ich nicht so genau sagen. 

Ist für einen Kunden  


Wie gesagt, am besten wäre eine Lösung Excel zu verbieten automatisch ein Datum zu erstellen, das hat noch niemand gebraucht  

Das schöne ist, das Internet ist voll mit der gleichen Frage, aber immer die selben Antworten (mit dem Formatieren als Text), aber wie gesagt, kann man dann keine Rechen-Formeln anwenden.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. September 2010)

Also bei mir geht einfach indem ich alle Spalten die dieses Format haben sollen markiere und dann als Format das ganz normale Zahlen-Format einstelle - nur halt mit Sprache --> Englisch
Dann wird z.B. 10.10 nicht umgewandelt in ein Datum.

Normalerweise sollte es sowas auch in Excel geben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. September 2010)

kann ich demnächst mal testen, jedoch ist jedesmal formatieren ein bisschen umständlich.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. September 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> kann ich demnächst mal testen, jedoch ist jedesmal formatieren ein bisschen umständlich.



Du must das ja nicht jedes mal machen.
Nur vor der Dateneingabe - also beim erstellen der Tabelle - einmal das Format für die auszufüllenden Spalten, Zeilen oder einzelnen Zellen umstellen.


----------



## whigger (23. September 2010)

Sobald man Excel Neustartet und Zahlenformate reinkopiert, meint Excel immer mitdenken zu müssen!

Es gibt aber nirgendwo auch nur einen ansatz des Hinweises Wie mann diese Nervige Formatierung abschaltet, FÜR IMMER!

Sprich Ich öffne excel und es ist immer Die Textformatierung voreingestellt?!

any ideas?


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2010)

So wie Eol_Ruin es sagt, ist wohl die einzige Chance. Aber man mussnicht nur die betreffenden Zeilen/Spalten markieren, sondern kann auch direkt ALLE Zellen markieren (STRG+A), Rechtsklick und Zellen formatieren und dann halt "Text" 

Aber ganz abstellen geht wohl nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. September 2010)

wie gesagt, dann kann man aber nichtmer rechnen ^^ 

Excel ist manchmal einfach nur nervig -.-


----------

